# Internet connection through USB modem shows error,..y?



## sushan (Nov 13, 2008)

Dear frens,

I am trying to connect to the internet using G-Link USB modem with uim card insert into the USB device into the USB port on my desktop. My desktop’s description is of Motherboard MSI P4M900M3 v 1.0, Processor Pentium IV Duo 2.00 GHz, 894 MB of Ram and 160 GB hdd.With this description I couldn’t connect to the internet although my telecom centre have provided with username and password.

I am excepting a effective solutions...


Thanks
SUshan


----------



## VexByte (Nov 27, 2008)

What is the error message ?

Needs more details....


----------



## sushan (Nov 27, 2008)

Dear Vex,
I have installed driver for usb modem and gllink hardware that is found ,i am trying to connect to the intenet via usb modem,i have installed,but when i tries to connect,it shows "Opening port and shows dialing icon "an shows dialing failed,but it doessnot connect.

i have named connection as CDMA which shows : GLINK cdma modem

when i looked up the connection prpoerties,it shows the Glink is connected via modem glink cdma modem(COM3) at speed 230400 bps under General tab, Note: less than that speed i.e. 230400bps then it show "error: 691 hardware problem"
under networking tab,it shows 2 options
PPP:Windows 95/98/NT4/2000,internet as default
Slip: UNIX connection(i have tried it also,no changes)

PS: the usb modem deive shows yellow blinking light when it is connected to usb port, i am sure usb modem is working good

After 1 minutes of failed dialing,it shows
error #777(default number of my provider of usb internet). the connection attempt failed because the modem (or other connecting device) on the remote computer is out of order),what it means

i have looked at the device manager,it shows Port(COm & LPT)
under it,Glink port(COM3)
Communications port(COM1)
Printer port(LPT1)

and,
what is the problem??????????????, the internet connection is ok in latop as my frens mentioned,i have bought of one my frens who had a laptop

Is there any settings to be changed in my desktop?


Please suggest me

thanks


----------



## VexByte (Nov 27, 2008)

Download & use any other *Dial-up dialer* and try your luck.

Try : *netoneenk.bsnl.co.in/NetOne.exe


----------



## sushan (Nov 27, 2008)

are u sure that it works on USB modem for internet connection by this dial-up dialer,well, i have downloaded it and i will install on my pc but after installing how to proceed to get connected?

your reply is appreciated.

Sushan

or, i had to set or change the pc settings for internet connections

are u sure that it works on USB modem for internet connection by this dial-up dialer,well, i have downloaded it and i will install on my pc but after installing how to proceed to get connected?

your reply is appreciated.

Sushan

are u sure that it works on USB modem for internet connection by this dial-up dialer,well, i have downloaded it and i will install on my pc but after installing how to proceed to get connected?

your reply is appreciated.

Sushan

the dialer you provided me is of BSNL,India 

The modem (or other connecting device) is already in use or is not configured properly. (Error 633) For customized troubleshooting information for this connection, click Help.


What is the problem?


----------

